

Engineering a Safer World, a book by Nancy Leveson [pdf] - alexkon
http://sunnyday.mit.edu/safer-world/safer-world.pdf

======
alexkon
This is a final draft of the book. To be published by MIT Press around fall
2011.

Related papers: <http://sunnyday.mit.edu/safer-world/index.html>

